# making use of space in high ceilings



## manhat (Jun 8, 2011)

My daughter just moved into an apt. in Manhattan. Her bedroom is very small (8.5ft. X 8.5ft.), but has a 10 ft. ceiling. Any ideas on how to utilize that space up by the ceiling, without any major structural changes? Mostly it would be for clothes.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Simplest thing would be to put a shelf up around the room. You could also put a curtain rod up above it, so curtains could be pulled closed to hide the clothing/etc. that sits on the shelf. Plus, then she has the opportunity to decorate with different fabrics for curtains. Cheap and effective. 

Other suggestions could be cabinets, but that is going to get expensive in a hurry, and may not be ideal for clothing. You might want to take a look at Ikea - they are probably the experts at making usable space out of shoebox-sized rooms.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

That is not a small NYC bedroom! And I bet she is only paying, if renting a one bedroom, $2500 a month! I lived in Manhattan for 8 years or so and loved it but would not do it again. Say what you will about New Yorkers but they do know how to milk square and cubic footage for storage potential and still have room for art and things.

Conran's was a store I used to shop at frequently and if they are still around, I think you might find some great ideas although perhaps not. They even have a book out on storage in small apartments that is nice. I think the nearest Ikea is still out in New Jersey? They must now but did not deliver into the City when I lived there. 

The library should also have tons of books on storage utilizaton.

One thing that worked out well for my ex in her last apartment was chromed wire shelves along the ceiling in the bathroom. She wanted a light an airy look and no brackets so I anchored the backs in the usual way and suspended the fronts from long, but small eyebolts and aircraft cable. My ex used the space for towels and things. 

Obviously if your daughter is renting she wants to keep an eye on that rather hefty security deposit. Most NYC landlords I dealt with were great and allowed improvements without threatening the deposit and they were generic enough future tenants would appreciate them. Those who ventured too far into the far out found themselves out a chunk of money.


----------



## RiceJack (Jul 14, 2011)

Guess cabinets around the room would do good.




----------------------
apartments in Manhattan
apts for rent in nyc
rent apartments in Manhattan


----------



## design_lover13 (Jul 15, 2011)

You could use patterns along the wall near the ceiling using a stencil of some sort to break up the color and monotony of the wall?


----------

